# Hello



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

>> I have seen 10 -15 bees digging in the corn everyday this cold week what do they want?

Probably those bees are after the corn dust (fine bits of corn found in the cracked corn) as an alternative to pollen. Nurse bees raising brood need protein to generate royal jelly for that brood. Pollen normally fills the role of providing that protein, but there may not be pollen available, or perhaps those bees are harvesting the corn dust 'just in case'.


----------



## milktoast (Jan 25, 2017)

That is what it looks like to me Rader I gave Shirley [the deer] 2 feed buckets so we could watch the bees, and they bury them selves and come out with a load. We found a huge feral comb in a camper trailer next door he says its been there 2-3 maybe 4 years so when it warms up they are coming home with us haha can't wait. Across the street from me they raise about 3,000 acres of corn will the bees be attracted to that? Out here people rent pasture space to commercial beeks, so 2 miles west i can see maybe 150-200 hives and 2 miles east another big operation. I think all my free swarm bees came from them. With 5 traps i caught 2 swarms in a month or so then took down for winter I will be putting up 10 traps soon. THANKS


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source and good luck with your swarm traps.


----------

